# German Blue Rams!!!



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

Have been looking at these guys for awhile and have researched them a ton. Got 4 today and i wanted to know if anyone else keeps them and could possibly sex them for me. pics later!


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

I just picked up 6 myself that are a little too young to sex, but I have had them in the past years and had them breed so I can help ya out if they are old enough.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

they are all old enough to sex. will get pics to you on wednesday because they are a little stressed out right now.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Awesome! I've always wanted some! What size tank are they in?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

they are in a 35 gallon tank.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Cool! I can't wait for pics!


----------

